

Tweet to tip: Share your Tweaky experience and tip your developer $5 - nedwin
http://blog.tweaky.com/tweet-for-a-tip/

======
languagehacker
It doesn't really look like the developers on this site are making much money.
Tipping just sort of adds insult to injury, in this case.

